# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Cornwall

## HenryRohl

Hallo zusammen,


ich wrde gerne im Herbst, mit dem Wohnwagen, nach Cornwall fahren. Habt ihr einen guten CP dort den ihr mir empfehlen knnt, oder auch andere Anregungen.
Oder ist es besser sich ein Appartement zunehmen?
Mchte gerne nach Gwithian fahren, kenne mich aber in Cornwall berhaupt nicht aus.

ber Anregungen und Tipps wre ich dankbar

----------


## Redaktion

Hi Henry,
schau mal in der Reiserubrik (ganz unten im Archiv auf der Seite). Dort findest du einige Reiseberichte aus Cornwall. Z.B. http://www.dailydose.de/travel-spotg...2017/cornwall/
Githian Farm Camping ist der schnste Platz, dichter am Wasser sind aber die auf den Dnen weiter sdwestlich.
Viele Gre, Jrgen

----------


## Surf Maniac

Schner Bericht!
Danke!

----------


## HenryRohl

Hallo,

danke fr die Info und den tollen Bericht.
Weiss einer ob ich dort Campingpltze buchen muss, oder
bersser ! sind die dann im Oktober noch offen? Oder kann ich auch gut Wild / abseits stehen?

dank euch

----------

